# Success rates of FET against fresh IVF cycle



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi All

Does anyone know the success rates of FET against a fresh IVf cycle?  I'm feeling a bit negative about the possibility of my FET resulting in a BFP  

Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated

NellieP x x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi nellie! 
i think u shld feel really positive hun! if your frosties are from the same batch as yr dd was i reckon you'll do just fine!!!! hang in there with positive vibes         !
best of luck
peg xx


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi there 

I think it differs with every clinic, (I'm in Spain), & I'm also using donor eggs which the dr said gives us a 50-60% chance of working, (it didn't for me)...However, when we use our frozen ones he said it only drops the success rate by 4%.  Hope that's a little helpful??

Good luck
Jayne x


----------

